# Snowboardprocamp: Kevins riding style.



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Hey, I was just curious about what you guys think of Kevins riding style from snowboardprocamp?
To me, his style seems a bit stiff and robotic. Not hating on the guy, I just discovered that he has made endless Tips & Tricks videos on youtube.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Doesn't seem unusual for a big guy, instructor, park stance, and mostly resort rider.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I don’t like his stance, it clashes directly with mine. FREE HAT!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

From my online observations Kevin is a reasonably good freerider. I think he is a fair bit better than TJ at this. TJ however is a lot better and pretty competent in the park/freestyle. I'd say they are both doing pretty good from YouTube. 💰💰💰


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Kevin can ride well for sure but his style is like riding duck in an ‚old school instructor’ manner if this makes sense.
I prefer TJ’s riding by a lot, more dynamic, he’s really good at carving and park riding.
I really like his Korua Dart review, especially that he pointed out that this stiffer nose might have some downsides in trees in powder while nicely showcasing the prowess on the edge.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

In general, I like his videos but his riding is hard to watch, especially in the park. (I have issues with my own style, but I'd like to see inspiration in YT videos.) This probably has to do with his height, body composition, lack of skateboarding background, etc. (compare to another YouTuber David Jones). Being Kevin, I would admit it and make improving my riding style a personal project. He could get a freestyle instructor and focus on removing bad habits like waving with hands too much plus do more off the snow training (skateboarding, tramp training, flexibility).

Because if someone who rides so much and has so much visual feedback cannot do that, then where's the hope for the rest of us?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I have nothing against their videos and both seem like good guys but I can’t stand Kevin’s riding at all. His style (or lack of it) isn’t fun to watch. To me he’s still an early intermediate freestyle rider. Ale to do some stuff but unable to carry much speed through much and quite stiff.
TJ’a a lot more fun to watch even though his spins could benefit from being a lot smoother. He’s actually a much more consistent rider when it comes to rails and jibs. That’s where I quite enjoy his riding.
Again: I have nothing against them or their videos and they seem like good guys. You asked about their riding style.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Each to their own, we are all built differently and will all ride with varying styles. He looks really stiff like ^^ mentions in his style and Is very pronounced with his moves rather than fluId. I can watch their vids and can see why they appeal to a particular audience. I think the more experienced riders would cut their vids short pretty quick


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

His biggest issue is he's back foot dominate on everything.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

In the end Kevin seems to be doing okay for himself, touring the World, snowboarding in great locations whilst shooting YouTube clips and running a reasonably popular channel.

Avran, how much roughly would Kevin be bringing in per annum with SBPC (498k subscribers)???


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Right now? He got a pay cut, a lot of people did, they're estimating that maybe he's making 25k max. But I'd hazard to guess it's less than that just with the way things are panning out. If you crunch the numbers of 498k subscribers and a 48 hour lead time for a video it doesn't add up that he has about 10 to 15% of his viewership actually watching it.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Right now? He got a pay cut, a lot of people did, they're estimating that maybe he's making 25k max. But I'd hazard to guess it's less than that just with the way things are panning out. If you crunch the numbers of 498k subscribers and a 48 hour lead time for a video it doesn't add up that he has about 10 to 15% of his viewership actually watching it.


That's not that much to be touring the World snowboarding which would not be cheap. They don't seem to be doing any work 9 to 5. Must have rich parents or has won the Lottery.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Craig64 said:


> That's not that much to be touring the World snowboarding which would not be cheap. They don't seem to be doing any work 9 to 5. Must have rich parents or has won the Lottery.


Evidently his mom is one of the biggest realtors in Vancouver and his sister is a yoga instagram influencer?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Evidently his mom is one of the biggest realtors in Vancouver and his sister is a yoga instagram influencer?


So mom supports her adult kids fulltime... lucky for them.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Ok, now I hate the kenty! 😂 😂 😂


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

What you’re missing is that he likely writes off the travel, food, equipment and lodging as a business expense.

...still doesn’t really add up though


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What you’re missing is that he likely writes off the travel, food, equipment and lodging as a business expense.
> 
> ...still doesn’t really add up though


Yep, you would have to be on something like at least $US70K a year to pay all the bills, survive and tour the World snowboarding.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> Ok, now I hate the kenty! 😂 😂 😂


I know you’re kidding but just for fun, let’s assume that it’s really the case and mom supports her full-grown kids. Sure, for a lot of us the reaction is to be jealous and react negatively. However, I look at it from a parent’s point of view (I have two kids): if I was wealthy enough to allow my kids to take a few years to do exactly what they love while they figure out how to live from it, I’d definitely do it. I wouldn’t pay their way forever but giving them a few years of free-living to figure it out? Sure...


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Surgeon said:


> I know you’re kidding but just for fun, let’s assume that it’s really the case and mom supports her full-grown kids. Sure, for a lot of us the reaction is to be jealous and react negatively. However, I look at it from a parent’s point of view (I have two kids): if I was wealthy enough to allow my kids to take a few years to do exactly what they love while they figure out how to live from it, I’d definitely do it. I wouldn’t pay their way forever but giving them a few years of free-living to figure it out? Sure...


If I was wealthy I'd be doing the exact same thing as Kevin.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Surgeon said:


> I know you’re kidding but just for fun, let’s assume that it’s really the case and mom supports her full-grown kids. Sure, for a lot of us the reaction is to be jealous and react negatively. However, I look at it from a parent’s point of view (I have two kids): if I was wealthy enough to allow my kids to take a few years to do exactly what they love while they figure out how to live from it, I’d definitely do it. I wouldn’t pay their way forever but giving them a few years of free-living to figure it out? Sure...





Craig64 said:


> If I was wealthy I'd be doing the exact same thing as Kevin.


Hell yeah


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Surgeon said:


> I know you’re kidding but just for fun, let’s assume that it’s really the case and mom supports her full-grown kids. Sure, for a lot of us the reaction is to be jealous and react negatively. However, I look at it from a parent’s point of view (I have two kids): if I was wealthy enough to allow my kids to take a few years to do exactly what they love while they figure out how to live from it, I’d definitely do it. I wouldn’t pay their way forever but giving them a few years of free-living to figure it out? Sure...


Helping kids? Yeah sure, helping a guy that's 38 years old? At some point you have to say, hey you're going to need to make something for yourself or get a real job. Clearly his mom didn't get the memo. I can't verify that his mom is a huge realtor just had a few Whistler locals that worked with him fill me in on it, they haven't given me any misinformation yet on other things so I tend to believe them. So lets just go with it's a 50/50 truth.

But if you want to talk numbers and YouTube I'll let you in on what I can speculate as well as other ways he's making money. 

So lets say he's making 25.6k a year from YouTube going with the high estimate from Social Blade. That's just the ad revenue, that's not memberships and Super Chats. Those are considered transactions. That falls into a separate payment category. He doesn't have channel memberships so we can rule that out. Now with Superchats there's a 33% taken right off the top for YouTube/Apple so basically any dollar amount is slashed by a third. Now knowing how my Live Streams/Premieres go with these things I'd say he's probably making 7k on the high end from that. 

So lets say rough estimate now we're at 25.6k ad revenue and 7k Superchat. That puts us at 32.6k revenue. 

OK now lets look at alternative revenue streams as well since we have our base of 32.6k. 

He's a member of the Avantlink affiliate programs. That means his lowest commission base is 8% and highest would be 12% if thresholds are met. I know that he's not even on the level I am for affiliate sales, and through a conversation with TJ 2 summers ago where he mentioned what he was making and at the time Kevin hadn't utilized it yet. I'll estimate this at making about 600 a month on average. So 600 x 12 is 7200 again. Once again this is a high estimate it's probably about a third less than that with the current state as I doubt he has the evergreen content like I do with reviews to see an uptick in sales. But for the sake of this we'll go with that number. 

That now puts us at 39.8k profit. 

He was an early adapter to Amazon's affiliate program. That is a 4% commission and based off whatever someone buys once they click his link. I do not have the best luck with this but knowing that someone like Buckhouse is making from what I heard from friends 20k a year it's not a hard bet to believe Kevin is doing that as well. So once again for the sake of this exercise we'll go with that number. even though it's on the definite high side. 

New profit now is 59.8k. 

Merchandise sales is another way to make money. He hasn't partnered directly on YouTube with Teespring (shits garbage fyi don't get scammed buying this from any YouTuber) so that is one less revenue stream there. But if you go to his website which he hardly promotes you'll notice a store. This is the same store that he promotes to buy beanies. Beanies are the cheapest to make and easiest to ship. He's made mention of moving multiples of 300 of these at a price of 15 dollars. 300 x 15 = 4500. For the sake of this equation lets go with he does that two times a year like that. 9k from beanies. 

New total: 68.8k

Now he does have other merchandise and this is an automated store that does drop shipping so he has a hands off approach to selling merchandise. This makes profit margins a bit higher on the back end but I'm not going to deep dive that here. Instead I'm going to use my sales figures from the last year and figure that as he doesn't push a limited run like I do it's probably half of what I did for 2019. So lets say that's 4200 bucks on the high end for him. 

New total: 73k. 

Stickers are a money making racket, I won't deny that I make good money from them. He sells a 6 pack for 9.99, or lets just say 10 bucks. Now lets say that we base the number of stickers sold off just 1% of this fan base, that would be 5k people. That could be 50K in cash. So for the sake of this experiment we're going to go with that number even though I find it too high. 

New Total: 123k. 

Now we get into one other form of financial compensation that he's pushed in the past. Patreon. I utilize this as my VIP serivice, he just markets it as Patreon still. At one point he was making about 400 a month from it, this has dwindled in recent months as he doesn't push it but he's still making 186 dollars according to what's posted on it. So 186 x12 = 2232.

New Total: 125.2k. This is probably where the real number is not taking into account if he does any brand deals because he's never disclosed any. If he has brand deals we could potentially add another revenue source to there. As he's over the 400k mark for subscribers he should have an in house case manager from Google for advertising. It seems he's never utilized this so that is potential lost revenue or perhaps he has but they've never found a brand to work with him. Personally you'd think Keeps would be all over him with that hair loss, fuck I'd take their money. 

So here we are with 125.2k as a high estimate number based off the information I can find and knowing the behind the scenes. Lets say for a low estimate number we're still looking at 75k. That gives us a 50.2k difference. My guess is somewhere between those two numbers is the real total, or I could be completely wrong and he's making double that because his fan base is so huge and I miscalculated that 10% are buying stickers at 10 bucks a pop. 

Now how does he afford to travel? Well that's where creative record keeping and tax accounting practices come in. He drives to the mountain every day, the cars mileage is now deductible as is maintenance and upkeep. Season passes as he's riding for a living all deductible. Those vegan taco's he loves, deductible up to a point. Flights, lodging, gas, beverages, etc. deductible. He has a mortgage on his house, but it's also got an office, deductible. Essentially his business is paying for everything for him. 

Here's the thing with the pandemic, I think his numbers are going to be fubar'd compared to what he's made for the last 3 years. He's already seeing a slip in subscribers and I have a suspicion not all of them are real accounts because his ratio of views to subs doesn't compute and we all know you can buy subs. He also has a business model that is highly contingent on making daily content vs evergreen content. YouTube while it slightly favors this content for growth the second a black swan principal (pandemic) happens and content can be made it hurts you drastically vs someone that makes content that can be watched for years on end (boot fitting 101). Right now he's on a precarious precipice of making a living and all it takes is an aging or wising up fan base to go we're over him and poof there goes some of that livelihood, an serious injury takes him out so he can't make it bam gone again, lockdown 2.0 hits us and he shuts down like he did during the first one he's impacted. It's not necessarily a solid foundation for a business model. This is something I looked at extensively with the lockdown for myself and why I'm revamping and changing how I do things. 2020/2021 as a season is going to be a great reckoning for resorts, towns, brands, influencers, media, etc. You'll see who was smart and pivoted and who stuck their head in the sand and died.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Well thats a detailed understanding of how things work if ever I have seen one! I'm all for people having a go and he is certainly having a go. I think his reviews are quite detailed and unbiased, and I like the website layout. I don't really care how well he rides so long as he understands what he is talking about and isn't beholden to just major brands. Having said that, it needs to be acknowledged that a professional rider would have a more accurate opinion than an amateur. It's a tough gig regardless I would think.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Myoko said:


> Well thats a detailed understanding of how things work if ever I have seen one! I'm all for people having a go and he is certainly having a go. I think his reviews are quite detailed and unbiased, and I like the website layout. I don't really care how well he rides so long as he understands what he is talking about and isn't beholden to just major brands. Having said that, it needs to be acknowledged that a professional rider would have a more accurate opinion than an amateur. It's a tough gig regardless I would think.


has kevin ever disliked a board and explained why?


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> has kevin ever disliked a board and explained why?


Not that I've watched all of their videos, but SBPC used to be a before-after day trip thingy that I did with my mates, when doing Shaturrday trips to Bend-Over-And-Get-Ready-To-Be-Mounted Buller, back in 2018.

I've never seen him rag on a board. Closest I've seen, is a polite, something along the lines of "the Capita DOA is also great in powder, but for those super deep days, something like a Burton Fish would be better". 

GO TEAM!


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> has kevin ever disliked a board and explained why?


He does a very detailed rating system and has no problem giving 2.5 out of 5 if something doesn't measure up. I suggest he does it this way rather than verbally. Angry on the other hand just lays it out there as he sees it and how he wants to say it. It's his way and why many find his reviews popular, and he should know his shit, different styles I guess.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Kevin has actually plenty of evergreen content, just checked his most viewed vids.

He started the channel with instructional vids apparently and the most viewed ones hit up to 3 mln views in a couple of years. It’s very likely that any new person to snowboarding will watch it multiple times when they start. He also has some intermediate freestyle tips so that’s not really limited to the beginner content and because he teamed up with TJ, you find things like Tame dog progression that are clearly advanced stuff. Or Knapton colabs on carving.

His streams are the worst part of the channel. It’s just ‚Hi! Stoked! Thanks!’.

I don’t really pay much attention to his findings in the reviews, it’s largely Union and Lib Tech promos but I still watch them cos you can get some useful input just by watching someone ride the board. The rating system is always subjective but so is any review depending on the rider’s skill/riding style/preferences.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Helping kids? Yeah sure, helping a guy that's 38 years old? At some point you have to say, hey you're going to need to make something for yourself or get a real job. Clearly his mom didn't get the memo. I can't verify that his mom is a huge realtor just had a few Whistler locals that worked with him fill me in on it, they haven't given me any misinformation yet on other things so I tend to believe them. So lets just go with it's a 50/50 truth.


I was just theorizing based on the "rich mom" aspect. I had really no clue that the guy is 38 (that's definitely past the "get a job" age in my theory"). If he's making so much from his videos (note that I didn't write "riding") good for him. I spent my life studying and working to obtain the job/position that I have and he makes more money than me with a camera and traveling with a snowboard under his feet. He's got me beat.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Not that I've watched all of their videos, but SBPC used to be a before-after day trip thingy that I did with my mates, when doing Shaturrday trips to Bend-Over-And-Get-Ready-To-Be-Mounted Buller, back in 2018.
> 
> I've never seen him rag on a board. Closest I've seen, is a polite, something along the lines of "the Capita DOA is also great in powder, but for those super deep days, something like a Burton Fish would be better".
> 
> GO TEAM!


He did recommend the skate banana on one of his streams 
(Terrible board). Angry is the only reviewer, that I can get an honest review from. The other reviewers have never anything negative to say about a board. It's mostly positive and that can lead to someone buying a turd of a board, that won't suit they're riding style...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MountainMystic said:


> has kevin ever disliked a board and explained why?


In all honesty no, that would mean that the few brands he works with wouldn't keep sending stuff or the store Andreas works at wouldn't get a good plug. It's the same reason a year ago the Vans Hi Standard were the best boot ever and everyone should buy one, this year it's something else. Even TJ won't do this. Talked with TJ at length about this and he casually mentioned something about fear of not getting floated product if he did it. I get it, everyone wants free product and every brand wants good promotion, but yes men only carry you so far.

I love when people bring up the pro rider argument about reviews. Most pros couldn't tell you why a board does what it does. Talk to a real pro rider that doesn't have any interest in engineering (vast majority) and they have no clue what they're talking about. They're a spokesman for a product and whomever pays the bills is who gets the endorsement. These self made influencers are in the same boat, they lack technical skills. Kevin doesn't have the knowledge to talk about snowboards other than the silent salesman from the sticker sheet. He's about where James Biesty was when he launched Good Ride in my opinion. TJ has them from working sales Kevin does not and even TJ's are a finite set. So you either invest in making them better or you just go with the status quo and that's kind of where it's at. Just once I'd like to find someone that's willing to leave their comfort zone and really do reviews with no fear of a brand cutting them off or being upset with them.

On the topic of evergreen content and the example of his 3.3 million views you have to realize that was 3 front facing versions of YouTube ago, probably about 100 or more tweaks to the algorithm. This video lived a good chunk of it's life before YouTube changed what constituted an actual view. It hails from a time when 5 seconds made it a view regardless of if it had video pre-roll ads or not. For frame of reference a view is now anything that plays for 30 seconds or more after the video pre-roll ads. It's kind of like how James Biesty claims a billion views on Vimeo, they count 1 second as a view so literally any time someone clicked a video it's a view and if it's set to auto play that's a view. It's a real murky area to go with view counts, the bigger thing is time watched that's more of a direct correlation to how any channel is doing and that still has some grey areas with it. Frame of reference as of right now I've done 4.1 million views on YouTube for the lifetime of my channel that's 286.7k hours of watch time. Those hours of watch time are the real factor you want to know as well as what the average watch time is per video.

In the last 30 days according to Social Blade, Tuesday the 4th was their best day. They did just over 31k views and made between 8-124 dollars. That's only 6% of their subscribers watching that video. Google penalizes accounts with high subscribers and low views comparatively as well as low interactions. Now if we look at the video from that date it only has 21k views that makes it 4% of their subscribers with only 856 "interactions" (interactions are considered comments, likes, shares) that's only .17% of their fan base. That's real low and that pings the revenue making side of ads. I can't be certain about what percentage he made from that high number of $124 but from various YouTube marketing guru's when they talk numbers like this he probably only at max made 40% of that due to how over all low his numbers are.

For the sake of comparison lets toss out some of my numbers. I have 14,700 subscribers. I do one video and it gets 2500 views I'll hit 17% of my subscriber count. I'm at what's considered the Bronze tier of payments while they're in the Silver and up, it's actually the Gold tier but they don't even mention this anymore in their back end stuff. That means their pay scale is drastically higher than mine but yet due to numbers, interactions, and the algorithm we're probably each making a similar amount, we're talking maybe being off by as high as 15 to 20 bucks and as low as 1 to 2 dollars.

YouTube as a sole money maker is a grind. If I look at the hours I put into videos last year vs the revenue I made it's real shit. 2019 I got 2 million views, 141.8k hours of watch time, gained 7.5k subscribers, and made 7.1k dollars. Now lets take a fraction of the videos I made and with this math it's going to be skewed I know because it's not total videos or actual time I put into other things but for the sake of this experiment lets look at this.

I did 130 reviews with an average of 5 hours put into each review between riding, filming, writing, editing (fyi the riding takes the most time I can edit a video in about 20 minutes and I have a template for the reviews I've used for 10 plus years so I can write stuff down while I snack on food and be done in maybe 10 minutes or so). So lets say I put 650 hours into that programming.

So 7.1k divided by 650 = 10.92 an hour I was making there. I make more at the liquor store I work at and I'm under paid there. I'm only doing this so you guys get an example of what you're really making when you put the time into it so you don't have to sit around and feel jealous as the cost vs reward isn't as great. Where you make your money is all the other hustles so affiliates, merchandise (big money maker if done right), product endorsement deals, super chats, direct donation (that's a weird one for me but people do it all the time), Patreon, and others.

At the end of the day it's the fan base that decides who succeeds and who doesn't and in snowboarding a lot of that comes down to educating people. Snowboarders and people that snowboard. Nothing wrong with either group but I'd like to see snowboarders leading snowboarding and not people that snowboard doing that.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Great write up Avran. I think it may be wiser for me to stick with my 9 to 5 daily grind.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Craig64 said:


> Great write up Avran. I think it may be wiser for me to stick with my 9 to 5 daily grind.


Honestly there's nothing wrong with that man. It's not for everyone. I hate working for the man and I like being my own boss and I like doing my own thing. It's actually easier now than it was 12 years ago when I started angry, and it gets easier by the day. But there's something to be said about knowing your consistent pay, knowing your consistent hours, and where your start to finish is. 

Today's a classic example of the chaos of what I do. Went to check on a project I had filmed/recorded audio for with Kevin. Go and look at the files realize half the audio didn't sync, there's 10 missing files, and 2 that are corrupted. So that's a whole project completely scrapped. Not a bad thing as now I can give it a more consistent treatment, but still if you had 10 hours into a project and lost it how pissed would you be?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

AC93 said:


> The other reviewers have never anything negative to say about a board. It's mostly positive and that can lead to someone buying a turd of a board, that won't suit they're riding style...


That’s not really the case that all other reviewers never say anything bad about some boards. It’s Kevin that won’t do that.

Watch Sideways Gear Guy’s reviews of Lib Tech TRS or Bataleon Surfer.

The Good Ride doesn’t seem to have fallen in love with the DoA and Kazu, Bataleons only lately have got positive reviews. The super hyped Orca (that clearly generates a lot of income from the affiliates) didn’t get much love after the test ride. There are a couple of boards that have high ratings but end up with ‚not for us’ comment e.g. Superpig that sells out quickly as well.

Agnarchy doesn’t seem to favour much the new BSOD while still it has been pointed out that it might appeal to a certain rider.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Actually ignore me, I was talking about snowboard profiles, not snowboard pro camp. Sorry about that!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So 7.1k divided by 650 = 10.92 an hour I was making there. I make more at the liquor store I work at and I'm under paid there. I'm only doing this so you guys get an example of what you're really making when you put the time into it so you don't have to sit around and feel jealous as the cost vs reward isn't as great. Where you make your money is all the other hustles so affiliates, merchandise (big money maker if done right), product endorsement deals, super chats, direct donation (that's a weird one for me but people do it all the time), Patreon, and others.
> 
> At the end of the day it's the fan base that decides who succeeds and who doesn't and in snowboarding a lot of that comes down to educating people. Snowboarders and people that snowboard. Nothing wrong with either group but I'd like to see snowboarders leading snowboarding and not people that snowboard doing that.


Have you considered a Twitch ASMR stream in a thong?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just this. Christmas Gift Willy Warmer Mens Sexy Underwear Men lion | Etsy


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin loves getting his sexy girlfriend Gill' in a fair few of his SBPC tutorials. Gets heaps of positive feedback from his subscribers.

Maybe this could be a good formula for you to adopt Avran???


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Or this:




Or some maybe some colabs with the Agnarchy? SPC gets extra recognition from colabs with Ryan Knapton or the latest video with Rusty Toothbrush.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Kevin loves getting his sexy girlfriend Gill' in a fair few of his SBPC tutorials. Gets heaps of positive feedback from his subscribers.
> 
> Maybe this could be a good formula for you to adopt Avran???


Can Kevin Cutely Carve it?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Can Kevin Cutely Carve it?


Kevin won't be doing anything 




I blame this on the 'rona! What a shit year for everyone.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure that's his wife. Why put someone that can't snowboard in a video? Seems lame as fuck, but that's me. 

No collaborations, not my end game goal. 

Ah all black shredder, I somewhat miss those for what they were. 

I blame everything on the Rona at this point.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pretty sure that's his wife. Why put someone that can't snowboard in a video? Seems lame as fuck, but that's me.
> 
> No collaborations, not my end game goal.
> 
> ...


Probably for the "cute" factor, and increasing his audience reach to the women as well as shred bros. Also would be an angle for any female-oriented ads they wanted to run.

The dudes with no GF will be all over that girlfriend content like seagulls on a bucket of hot chips, IMO.
Cute women who shred - at any level - would be like unicorns, and would have their pick of any guy in a shred town - where the numbers are strongly in their favour.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes I'm very aware of how horny snow bros are I have lived in the capital of dude soup shred central for a decade and a half.

On another note, offered up this service.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Craig64 said:


> Kevin loves getting his sexy girlfriend Gill' in a fair few of his SBPC tutorials. Gets heaps of positive feedback from his subscribers.
> 
> Maybe this could be a good formula for you to adopt Avran???


I think it would be cool for Avran to have Gill in his videos too. She'd be like a Where's Waldo of snowboard review videos - no real reason for her to be there but it's fun when she pops up.

I think it's strange to criticize people's riding style in videos. Kevin's 6'3" and not a pro freestyle snowboarder, which is pretty much who you're going to get compared to if you put a video up because the vast majority of videos you see are pros unless you really go digging to find people's vacation GoPro footage.

Having seen videos of myself and others, freestyle things look better in person. On video I'm usually surprised at how decent I look freeriding and carving and how ugly I look going over jumps. It makes me realize how absolutely insane those pros are; it's like being an amateur trapeze artist and comparing yourself to someone who does it without a net.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

But he has the name "Pro" in his business.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

On another note, offered up this service. 



[/QUOTE]

I think this is a great idea and extremely good value given the knowledge Angry possesses and the cost of snowboarding equipment. Making a poor choice or being sold the wrong thing is a vey expensive mistake that costs a lot of money and I can imagine the time you have wasted endlessly saying the same thing on many occasions. As much as it would kill me, as I am one of hundreds who has been pissed off in the past, I may even partake subject to being 100% convinced that any advice is completely free of any conflicts of interest. I think thats the main hurdle you need to be super clear on as any win-win concept is a great idea.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I feel like an Angry Snowbabe would have to scream at ppl and break stuff.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I think Angry Snowbabe should be another character on the show. Avran in a blonde wig. Or maybe a ginger? Yea, he’d make a great ginger.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jerry Curl fem mullet, a don't tread on me crop top, and a Juggalo tattoo.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Jerry Curl fem mullet, a don't tread on me crop top, and a Juggalo tattoo.


Somewhere on the Internet, Slim Whitman is feeling stimulated


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> But he has the name "Pro" in his business.


And he has been riding basically year-round for the past few years.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I think Angry Snowbabe should be another character on the show. Avran in a blonde wig. Or maybe a ginger? Yea, he’d make a great ginger.


She'd be a real slutty Ginger as well to be Angry's squeeze.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I don't claim to be a great rider by any stretch of the imagination, and haven't watched Kevin ride enough to have an opinion, but it is hard to look stacked when you're tall. Even the guy reviewing the Dancehaul in the other thread, who is clearly a good rider, something is just missing. Makes what Sebbe and Bode do even more impressive.

That being said, tall is no reason for your arms to be flailing around.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I agree it's harder to look stacked when you're taller. As a taller rider, I feel like you really have to get low at the knees. Like really, really low. Most taller riders I see are bending at the waist to get lower. I think it all has to come from the knees. I'm skating and doing squats all off season. Keepin it low.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

IMO, Kevin is an example of someone who has learned with poor technique, but has snowboarded so much that he's good anyway. His steeze may be in question, but he can throw ground and park stuff way beyond my level.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Donutz said:


> IMO, Kevin is an example of someone who has learned with poor technique, but has snowboarded so much that he's good anyway. His steeze may be in question, but he can throw ground and park stuff way beyond my level.


Good point, he knows how to do tricks. But where is the style....


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Donutz said:


> IMO, Kevin is an example of someone who has learned with poor technique, but has snowboarded so much that he's good anyway. His steeze may be in question, but he can throw ground and park stuff way beyond my level.


I think Kevin is a lot better freerider than park. TJ is sort of the opposite. Pretty good at Park/freestyle but not as good as Kevin for powder/freeride. Both are not that bad of riders but you are right they put heaps of time on the mountain so you would expect that. They are not anywhere near pro level but I don't think that's their business model. They both seem like alright guys from watching their channels which are reasonably successful. It would be a great life to just snowboard around the World doing Youtube vids. I don't mind TJ's gear reviews and format as well.

At 6'4" I probably have the same issues at Kevin keeping your stance low and centred. You tend to use your arms more so to counteract the balance issues set about from height. I was a pretty good surfer years ago and have brought a lot of that motion and style into my snowboarding which is probably slightly out of the box from perfect technique.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

At 5’6” I don’t have that issue lol


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Craig64 said:


> They are not anywhere near pro level but I don't think that's their business model.


This is true. A couple of high-level pros would ride with a lot more style, but they might be less relatable. These are guys who are riding stuff that's in reach for most of us (eventually) and using equipment that you can buy retail. That defines their audience.


----------

